# Heirloom Game Calls



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of you may have remembered back in the spring, my dad started making turkey calls as part of his cancer rehab. He has since taken off and even branched out into other game calls (buck grunts, elk bugles, predator calls, turkey calls, pig squealers, etc). PM me if you want some more details and I'll try to post his website on here later (he also is continually selling on Ebay). Average prices are around $20-30 dollars or so. He also has the calls custom laser engraved with anything that you want to have on them (great for advertising for your business, especially you guidesoke). I have a few of his calls around the house that I'll take pics of later and post up on here. Great calls that are easily adjustable to get the tone that you want, and some of the deepest buck grunts around, bar none!

:usaflag


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Dad's website below: 

http://www.heirloomturkeycalls.com/Default.aspx

FYI, if you don't want to pay shipping, he comes down every 2 weeks or so to see me. I can have him drop them off here and you can come pick them up.

Chris


----------

